# Irish Open 2011/2012



## blakedacuber (Aug 29, 2011)

hey, so I've been talking to Daniel Sheppard about this lately and we're thinking of having a competition in Ireland probably around December or early next year.

If your interested in coming please post down below:3

OK guys the site is up http://cubingireland.webs.com/
Also register as soon as you want... registration will close 2 weeks before the comp. we have set a limit of 30 competitors it may OR may not change.

It will take place on 11th and 12th of February 2012 from 10am-6pm both days in the Ard Rí house hotel,Tuam, Co.Galway


----------



## David1994 (Aug 29, 2011)

Defo interested


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm also interested I'll have to see how much it would cost me to get there


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 29, 2011)

i got return flights to bristol for 2 people for €40 which is 34 pound i think so its pretty cheap


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Obviously I'll be tagging along


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool. Dunno if I will make it though. Too close to UKO for me probably. Yay for Irish cubers though 



kinch2002 said:


> Obviously I'll be tagging along



Did they pay you to put that in your sig? ahaha


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 29, 2011)

If it's before mid-January I won't be able to go but any time after that I'd definitely be available!


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh cool I'd like to make it.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 29, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> i got return flights to bristol for 2 people for €40 which is 34 pound i think so its pretty cheap


 
Ah that's not so bad, if it's after Christmas then I'll be able to spend some Christmas/birthday money on travel. If it's before then I'll have to do some serious nagging


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 29, 2011)

well I'm on xmas hols from the 22nd untill the 9th off jan so ore than likely between then BUT not definate


----------



## Escher (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice, that could be fun, I would probably be interested if would really be only about £34. Although I would probably be too poor to do anything but split a hostel room 4 ways


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 30, 2011)

Escher said:


> Nice, that could be fun, I would probably be interested if would really be only about £34. Although I would probably be too poor to do anything but split a hostel room 4 ways


 
i dont think anyone would complain about getting a room cheaper


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't mind floorspace in a room to be honest.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 30, 2011)

Very very interested. Depends on the time and place of course.
Got to practice 2x2. And BLD cause I always DNF



blakedacuber said:


> i got return flights to bristol for 2 people for €40 which is 34 pound i think so its pretty cheap


 
WTF!? My train to dublin last time was like twice that!


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 30, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> WTF!? My train to dublin last time was like twice that!


 
Trains can be *****es.

EDIT: Really? your not allowed B I T C H E S?


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 2, 2011)

for anyone interested should we do a 2 day or 1 day comp?


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 5, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> Very very interested. Depends on the time and place of course.
> Got to practice 2x2. And BLD cause I always DNF
> 
> 
> ...


 
your train ws probably expensive cause it was going to dublin the worst thing about capital cities are the prices:/


----------



## David1994 (Sep 5, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> your train ws probably expensive cause it was going to dublin the worst thing about capital cities are the prices:/


 
Ye my bus was fairly grand price wise


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 6, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> for anyone interested should we do a 2 day or 1 day comp?



Every comp should be a 2 day comp in my opinion! 

Have you already thought about a specific city? I read the thread twice now but couldn't find one mentioned.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

2 day comp ftw.

I'm happy to share a hotel room with people.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 6, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Every comp should be a 2 day comp in my opinion!


Not necessarily. I like 3-day comps too  
But I agree that with lots of 2-day comps happening everywhere in Europe, a 1-day one is much less motivating.


----------



## stoic (Sep 6, 2011)

Interested!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 6, 2011)

It is the first one in Ireland though, so I think 1 day wouldn't be a let-down or anything at all. Just something to get the ball rolling over there really.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, it kinda sucks for them. We have it pretty bad with comps being so rare in the UK, but they have it much much worse.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 6, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> It is the first one in Ireland though, so I think 1 day wouldn't be a let-down or anything at all. Just something to get the ball rolling over there really.


 
So you prefer to hold a worse competition only because it is the first competition in that country? This makes absolutely no sense to me.

I totally agree with Francois meanwhile. 1-day comps are much less motivating as in Europe we are used to have 2 day comps with a lot of rounds. And the calculation is very easy:

2 day comp = more events and rounds = more fun 
=> 1 day comp < 2 day comp


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

No, he's saying that one is better than none.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> So you prefer to hold a worse competition only because it is the first competition in that country? This makes absolutely no sense to me.


Do you not think it's easier to run a comp for one day rather than two? Remember Blake hasn't organised one before. Of course it's not twice as hard, but organisers get tired and a small competition (1-dayers are bound to have less people) is easier to run. What Kir said too


----------



## Selkie (Sep 6, 2011)

Dependant on dates as I have a lot of prior work commitments and city it is likely I will be able to attend


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, I don't want to start to argue with you in anyway. It's just that your posts sounds for me like "We don't need to give them a good comp, because they will be fine with any sort of comp as they haven't had one before".

I think from the competitor's point of view it is obvious that 2 day comps are more fun.

Considering organizers you're surely right with what you say. But vice versa 2 day comps have some advantages compared to 1-dayers:

- the first day is usually more relaxed, you can slowly get used to how to run a competition well. So you can do better on the second day where it is important to finish in time because people have booked trains and flights.
- if major problems occur (which happens often at first competitions due to missing experience), then you have a lot of time between both days to fix the issues.

PS: I still miss an answer about the city the competition is suposed to be in.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> It's just that your posts sounds for me like "We don't need to give them a good comp, because they will be fine with any sort of comp as they haven't had one before".


 
It's not at all like that as we've already clarified, no need to keep saying it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Well, I don't want to start to argue with you in anyway. It's just that your posts sounds for me like "We don't need to give them a good comp, because they will be fine with any sort of comp as they haven't had one before".
> 
> I think from the competitor's point of view it is obvious that 2 day comps are more fun.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I'm not trying to argue or anything - it is helpful just to discuss whether 1 or 2 day is the way to go for this. I am going to be involved in the competition as delegate at the very least, so I'm definitely up for making it a great comp. The points you raise about why 2 days is still a good idea for a first comp are ones I hadn't thought of before, and the organisers should bear them in mind when deciding. I had been thinking that if there was a major issue then it would be better if it was 1 day so it doesn't matter so much . But if that means the 2nd day can be an opportunity to improve on that then it's good I guess . Afaik they haven't decided on the city yet. Dublin is the obvious choice, but might be quite expensive venue-wise.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> It's not at all like that as we've already clarified, no need to keep saying it.



I don't "keep saying" anything at all, because last 2 posts said something different. 

And still you have clarified nothing. That Daniel says what you stated is pretty obvious, but that's not what I care about. Because what he says as well is that a one day comp is enough already.



kinch2002 said:


> It is the first one in Ireland though, so I think 1 day wouldn't be a let-down or anything at all. *Just something to get the ball rolling over there really.*


 
Still, I don't to argue, so please stop trolling me Kir. I just question the attitude starting small business where starting with big business is as well possible.


Edit: I posted before I saw your last post Dan. Dublin would be sexy for strangers because of easy travel options (--> Ryanair).


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Still, I don't to argue, I just question the attitude starting small business where starting with big business is as well possible.


Yeah sorry bad wording on my part there. I don't want the comp to happen just for the sake of getting a first one out the way. I'd be happy however the ball starts rolling and 2 day comps are obviously awesome. The last I heard, Blake (and probably Sam) want a 2 day comp anyway if they can make it feasible with the venue and stuff.


----------



## stoic (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone else vote for Belfast...?!? 
If there's a big contingent coming from GB it's WAY cheaper than Dublin.

(just saying )


----------



## PocketCube101 (Oct 23, 2011)

cool im in!!! anyone going to the uk open november 12-13


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 23, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> cool im in!!! anyone going to the uk open november 12-13


 
yea like loads of people... Uk open thread


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 23, 2011)

although it hasn't been confirmed to be in Dublin, the chances of it not being in Dublin are probably 5 %... mainly due to the fact that Dublin is very accessible(also transport from the airport to the city center is around €3 iirc). As for the 2day vs 1day ... still in the unknown, but if we get a reasonably priced venue it has a good chance of being 2day

Like Kir and Daniel have a 1day comp wouldn't be a let down by any means


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

So have you found any sort of venue yet? That's the only barrier I can see atm. Does your school have any halls suitable? Maybe they could be obtained for free, or at least cheap


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 23, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> So have you found any sort of venue yet? That's the only barrier I can see atm. Does your school have any halls suitable? Maybe they could be obtained for free, or at least cheap


 
my school is far from an airport(about 40km?) yeah my mam actuall made the suggestion of asking a local school in Dublin Ill have a look anyway


----------



## r_517 (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh I didn't know such a thread until now... (Blake talked to me about this in summer when I couldn't access Facebook and most of foreign websites so my info was limited)
The only problem is the high venue fee as far as I'm concerned, especially if it's going to be a 2-day comp. If we couldn't get as many competitors as that in Guildford, I think the average entrance fee will definitely be over 20 euro pp.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 23, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Oh I didn't know such a thread until now... (Blake talked to me about this in summer when I couldn't access Facebook and most of foreign websites so my info was limited)
> The only problem is the high venue fee as far as I'm concerned, especially if it's going to be a 2-day comp. If we couldn't get as many competitors as that in Guildford, I think the average entrance fee will definitely be over 20 euro pp.


 
but the venue will be smaller so probably cheaper...?


also sam you should look at this

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33057-Speedcubing-in-Ireland


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd definitely be interested. I'll be there if I can afford it.


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 24, 2011)

ellwd said:


> Anyone else vote for Belfast...?!?
> If there's a big contingent coming from GB it's WAY cheaper than Dublin.
> 
> (just saying )


 
100% Up for having one in Belfast lol. Its rediculously cheap to fly from England to belfast. My cousin flies from Belfast to Liverpool for less than £10 sometimes. If you book early you get really good prices from UK. But on the other hand, if the main organisers are from the South then it will be troublesome to get it going up North.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 28, 2011)

If it is 2 days I will come for sure!
January would be better because a lot of people won't come during the holidays and many things are cheaper in January (venues, planes)


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 28, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> If it is 2 days I will come for sure!
> January would be better because a lot of people won't come during the holidays and many things are cheaper in January (venues, planes)


 
Ye venues in december are very expensive and hard to find due xmas parties etc


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd make the trip for a two day competition. Possibly a one day if it was maybe a longer day i.e. 9-6 rather than a 10-5 set up. Happy to help out with organisation if you guys need it.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2011)

Same here! I can help with running the competition and many other things.
But it is basically November now. You should decide the following this week:
- WHEN to hold the competition (month first, then week)
- WHERE to hold the competition (free venue, sponsored venue, hired venue with entry fee, or a combination of those)
- How many people you expect, want and NEED to make a good competition

The actual events to do or not do, the order of those events, etc etc is NOT important yet


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Oct 30, 2011)

If it's in Dublin I can try to go, if I can afford it and if my school marks are good enough.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 30, 2011)

DGraciaRubik said:


> If it's in Dublin I can try to go, if I can afford it and if my school marks are good enough.


 

well get off speedsolving and revise


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Arnaud and Charlie
I've have emailed quite a few places this weekend so hopefully I will have some good news on Tuesday morning


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 15, 2011)

any news on the venue?


----------



## r_517 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't know if Blake wants to keep it secret for the moment 
So I'm just posting the date, which Blake wrote on my facebook publicly It will be on 11-12 Feb


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 15, 2011)

r_517 said:


> I don't know if Blake wants to keep it secret for the moment
> So I'm just posting the date, which Blake wrote on my facebook publicly It will be on 11-12 Feb


 
all will be revealed as soon as it is confirmed as official but I will say we are very close to announcing that


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 16, 2011)

Just heard about this from PocketCube101, and after last weekends frivolities... im certainly up for going

will have to wait till the weekend to ask about it, but i should be allowed to go


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 16, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Just heard about this from PocketCube101, and after last weekends frivolities... im certainly up for going
> 
> will have to wait till the weekend to ask about it, but i should be allowed to go


 
the more the merrier how did you do at uk open btw?


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 16, 2011)

haha one more alg learned tonight for irish open


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 16, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> the more the merrier how did you do at uk open btw?


 
a lot better than i thought i would do, best result was 18th in 5x5, a cube that i rarely ever solved before UKO
30th in 4x4 and OH, and about 2 hours after my first attempt, me and 5BLD came 5th in team BLD

but they didn't run 7x7 because of time constraints


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 18, 2011)

for this comp are they putting a time limit on 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 18, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> for this comp are they putting a time limit on 4x4 and 5x5


 
yeah unsure what it is yet... im still making a timetable


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 18, 2011)

oh well my avg 5x5=4.45 and 4x4=2.45 (mins) so i prob wont make the time limit


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 19, 2011)

practice..... sub1:30 for 4x4 and sub 2:30 for 5x5 isn't really that hard... do an avg of 12 on each every night an you'll soon notice the difference


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 19, 2011)

hmm...k might try it for a while its just that avgs of 12 for 5x5 when your at 4:45 takes a while but like i said ill try it
P.S anyone interested in buying any cubes because i am working on moding a bunch to sell at the irish open so if you want any message me and ill get one ready


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 23, 2011)

so... whats the latest update on the comp!/


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 23, 2011)

We're currently finishing the website off.. The comp should be up on the WCA website in the next week or so... Registration will open then too any other questions?


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 23, 2011)

yes...are we having team blindfold?


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 23, 2011)

Depends how we go for time but hopefully yeah


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 23, 2011)

oh cause team bld was great CRAIC down in bristol


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 25, 2011)

blakedacuber=any cube meet ups in galway?


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 25, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> blakedacuber=any cube meet ups in galway?


 
for when? ill do it if people will come


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing dates and location. Pretty sure I will be able to make so long as it doesn't clash with a business trip or my wife doesn't beat me senseless


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll post details in a bit.. busy atm.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 25, 2011)

this weekend. tomorow actually...very all of a sudden


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 26, 2011)

updated the original post check there for new stuffs


----------



## r_517 (Nov 26, 2011)

You can put the date and location in your original post too
I may update some info for the travel stuff in the website if I have time today or tomorrow


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 26, 2011)

r_517 said:


> You can put the date and location in your original post too
> I may update some info for the travel stuff in the website if I have time today or tomorrow


 
will do


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 26, 2011)

you avg of 12 idea i working a bit( im only doing avgs of 5 but a lot of them) almost sub 4/5x5 and almost sub 2/4x4


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 26, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> you avg of 12 idea i working a bit( im only doing avgs of 5 but a lot of them) almost sub 4/5x5 and almost sub 2/4x4


 
well done keep it up


----------



## r_517 (Nov 26, 2011)

I put a map link for the venue in the website. Also I have asked the hotel about the discounted price. 
It will be 45 euro for a single room, or 60 euro for a double/twin room per night. Breakfast is included.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 26, 2011)

whats the name of the hotel


----------



## r_517 (Nov 26, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> whats the name of the hotel


The hotel is called Ard Rí House Hotel, which also offers the venue for this competition. 

Please check the website http://cubingireland.webs.com/


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 26, 2011)

I found it on Google maps


http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Ard+Ri+House+Hotel,+Milltown+Road,+Tuam,+Ireland&hl=en&ll=53.526569,-8.851604&spn=0.000003,0.002315&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=57.553742,75.849609&vpsrc=6&hq=Ard+Ri+House+Hotel,&hnear=Milltown+Rd,+County+Galway,+Ireland&t=m&z=19&layer=c&cbll=53.526586,-8.851753&panoid=vyTzISbIcIxEbZ7oyMhgQA&cbp=12,345.22,,0,0.73


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 27, 2011)

probably won't be able to go. Too far way


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 28, 2011)

just to let everyone know registration is now open


----------



## r_517 (Nov 28, 2011)

It's on WCA website now
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=IrishOpen2012


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 29, 2011)

If I can afford it, I'm there. That's a big if at the moment though.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 29, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> If I can afford it, I'm there. That's a big if at the moment though.


Same for me, if I did go it would probably be something along the lines of arrive on the earliest flight and leave on the last flight and get some £20 a night place. :b


----------



## Escher (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't think I'll know about my monetary situation til January. Hope registration isn't closed by then...


----------



## hcfong (Nov 29, 2011)

Shame. I was hoping to make it to this one but the flight to Knock Airport will cost me around €1300, which is a bit above my budget. I might try and see if flying to Dublin and then take the train to Tuam might be a viable option. Or if I'm really brave, I might even drive.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 29, 2011)

Registered. Hopefully will be able to go.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 29, 2011)

hcfong said:


> Shame. I was hoping to make it to this one but the flight to Knock Airport will cost me around €1300, which is a bit above my budget. I might try and see if flying to Dublin and then take the train to Tuam might be a viable option. Or if I'm really brave, I might even drive.


 
1300 or 130? 
The train from Dublin to Tuam costs around 25 euro and 3 hours for a single trip if I remember correctly.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 29, 2011)

r_517 said:


> 1300 or 130?
> The train from Dublin to Tuam costs around 25 euro and 3 hours for a single trip if I remember correctly.



€1300 (one thousand three hundred) for a flight from Amsterdam to Knock. 

Of course, if someone from the Netherlands, Belgium or UK with a license is willing to travel with me and share the petrol costs with me, I could be tempted into driving there.


----------



## Zoé (Nov 29, 2011)

No, I think he really meant 1300€
I was also considering coming, but flights from Brussels to Knock are over a 1000€ as well. (I'm sad, the flights from Brussels to Dublin are quite cheap, but then flying to Dublin + arranging a train + there don't seem to be any cheap accommodation in Knock = I don't think I'll be joining => next time, make it in Dublin )


----------



## TMOY (Nov 29, 2011)

From Paris there are cheaper ones (but still a bit expensive though, at least 280 euro). Flying to DUblin is definitely a better option.
I'm considering coming, but it's far from certain that I will be available on that WE...


----------



## r_517 (Nov 29, 2011)

Flight over 500 euro most likely is because they don't have direct flight and the system stupidly generates a flight to US or somewhere and fly back...

If some of you are arriving in Dublin on Friday we can take a train together to Tuam in the evening. It only takes 2.3 euro from airport to city centre and 30 minutes' work from city centre to the train station.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry, I don't think I'm going to make it this time. If it's in Dublin next time, there's a really good chance I can make it.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 29, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Flight over 500 euro most likely is because they don't have direct flight and the system stupidly generates a flight to US or somewhere and fly back...


Not even... I checked all flights from Paris, all of them have a connection in the UK (either London or Manchester), a few have a second one in either Brussels or Amsterdam but nothing ridiculous like the US. Only the price of most of them is absurdly high.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 29, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Not even... I checked all flights from Paris, all of them have a connection in the UK (either London or Manchester), a few have a second one in either Brussels or Amsterdam but nothing ridiculous like the US. Only the price of most of them is absurdly high.


 
That's indeed weird. I don't know the price from Paris to London, but taking a Ryanair from London to Ireland is only 10-50 euro at most time


----------



## Zoé (Nov 29, 2011)

I checked again out of curiosity : the cheapest flight I could find from Belgium is 972 euros and goes from Brussels to Dublin, from Dublin to London, from London to Knock... and whole thing takes over a day xD
It just looks like the flights from the continent are mostly expensive/taking stupid routes 

Cheapest I found was from Eindhoven for about 160€ (atm) ...the journey is rather long though, 10 hours on the way back for example ^^


----------



## hcfong (Nov 29, 2011)

Another option would be to fly with Ryanair from Eindhoven - London Stansted and then from London Stansted to Knock. That's about €100 for the whole trip. The problem is that for both legs, the connecting flight leaves before the first flight arrives, so you'll need to do it over 2 days.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there an entry fee? I assume so, but the website doesn't mention one


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 30, 2011)

I should be able to make it, but if I do then I'll be flying to Dublin and getting the train as well... tickets from London to Dublin are £38 for a return, London to Knock are £70.
Also, on the website it says the discounted price for the hotel is 60 euro for a twin room... is that per person? If not, anyone want to share?


----------



## r_517 (Nov 30, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Is there an entry fee? I assume so, but the website doesn't mention one


The entry fee is 12euro. Blake has put it into the website. Thx for reminding



scotzbhoy said:


> I should be able to make it, but if I do then I'll be flying to Dublin and getting the train as well... tickets from London to Dublin are £38 for a return, London to Knock are £70.
> Also, on the website it says the discounted price for the hotel is 60 euro for a twin room... is that per person? If not, anyone want to share?


60 euro for 2 people If you wish, I can go for the same train and share the room with you


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 30, 2011)

r_517 said:


> The entry fee is 12euro. Blake has put it into the website. Thx for reminding
> 
> 
> 60 euro for 2 people If you wish, I can go for the same train and share the room with you


That would be fantastic


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 30, 2011)

Coggers, why not fly to Knock from Gatwick on Aer Lingus? That's my plan anyway


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 30, 2011)

is it 12 euro for two days and 12 euro per person


----------



## r_517 (Nov 30, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> is it 12 euro for two days and 12 euro per person


 yes and yes


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 30, 2011)

not too bad if its for two days... i was lucky enough to book one of the last rooms at the hotel and im registered so im set


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 30, 2011)

hcfong said:


> €1300 (one thousand three hundred) for a flight from Amsterdam to Knock.
> 
> Of course, if someone from the Netherlands, Belgium or UK with a license is willing to travel with me and share the petrol costs with me, I could be tempted into driving there.


 
I'm pretty sure Knock Airport only takes arrivals from England.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 30, 2011)

yep, i would have to change in the UK.


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 30, 2011)

hcfong said:


> yep, i would have to change in the UK.


 
Ahh makes sense


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 30, 2011)

Btw guys if we need more rooms ill organise it and ill probably spend the night their too just for fun


----------



## r_517 (Nov 30, 2011)

@Andrew: I have booked a twin room for Friday and Saturday nights. If you want to change your schedule please let me know


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 30, 2011)

are the competitors free? (sorry for all the questions)


----------



## scotzbhoy (Dec 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Coggers, why not fly to Knock from Gatwick on Aer Lingus? That's my plan anyway


Flights themselves are cheap, but with taxes it would be £78 for a return flight.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 2, 2011)

i have registered but did not get a comformation...am i supposed to?


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 2, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> i have registered but did not get a comformation...am i supposed to?


 
Yes. Give him time.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 2, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Yes. Give him time.


are you going (did you go to uk open nov)


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 2, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> are you going (did you go to uk open nov)


 
I am not going because as I already said Knock airport only has arrivals from England. I was at UKO yes.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 2, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I am not going because as I already said Knock airport only has arrivals from England. I was at UKO yes.


 oh yeah i forgot you said bout plain...cause i think i saw you at uko


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 2, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> oh yeah i forgot you said bout plain...cause i think i saw you at uko


 
Cool. By the way, plane*


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah, i no sumetimes i press de rong butons


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey everyone! My name is Kelsey (I am male btw - DAMN MY GENDER NEUTRAL NAME!) But anyway, this will be my first competition ever! I'm really looking forward to it but unfortunately I don't have any of my friends going with me  
So I was wondering if I could plan to meet up with some of you and hang around because I really want to meet some new friends and amazing cubers of course  
Thanks guys! I will upload an avatar picture asap so that you know what I look like 

Kelsey.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

kelseymckenna said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Kelsey (I am male btw - DAMN MY GENDER NEUTRAL NAME!) But anyway, this will be my first competition ever! I'm really looking forward to it but unfortunately I don't have any of my friends going with me
> So I was wondering if I could plan to meet up with some of you and hang around because I really want to meet some new friends and amazing cubers of course
> Thanks guys! I will upload an avatar picture asap so that you know what I look like
> 
> Kelsey.


well me and another guy georgeanderre are meeting up there...if you want you can join aswell (whats your nationality)
what are your times


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 3, 2011)

kelseymckenna said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Kelsey (I am male btw - DAMN MY GENDER NEUTRAL NAME!) But anyway, this will be my first competition ever! I'm really looking forward to it but unfortunately I don't have any of my friends going with me
> So I was wondering if I could plan to meet up with some of you and hang around because I really want to meet some new friends and amazing cubers of course
> Thanks guys! I will upload an avatar picture asap so that you know what I look like
> 
> Kelsey.


 
Wait didn't you do the soundtrack for Cubecast?



PocketCube101 said:


> yeah, i no sumetimes i press de rong butons


 
I hope that was a joke.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey! 
@PocketCube101 - That would be great! I am from Northern Ireland so it's a bit of a long drive but I really want to meet some new people and cube my heart out 
I have entered for 3x3 + OH + 3x3 BLD + 5x5
I average 15/16 for 3x3; low 30 for OH but I need to practice more lol; about 1:50 for BLD; and I really need to practice 5x5 but I'm about 2:40.
Can't wait until the comp! 

@cubersmith - Yes! Thank for noticing!  I started listening to the show and I absolutely loved it and so I thought I would do Thom and Andrew a favour


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope that was a joke.[/QUOTE]
yeah it was


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

haha got pb thid morning 20.68 almost sub 20 avg has droped from 35 to 30


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

@kelsey if the olyimpics had cubers would you be on team ireland or team england


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 3, 2011)

England doesn't exist at the Olympics. It's 'Great Britain and Northern Ireland'. I think it's now obvious which one he'd be in


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

oh...rrriiitttee i though it was GB, IRE i didnt really know there was a N.Ire


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 3, 2011)

i don't think you actually get to choose who you participate for either you can only compete for the country you were born in,a country you have lived in for 8 years or the country on your passport.... correct e if I'm wrong though


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> i don't think you actually get to choose who you participate for either you can only compete for the country you were born in,a country you have lived in for 8 years or the country on your passport.... correct e if I'm wrong though


i dont know if your right or wrong...all i know is that cubing should be an olyimpic sport


----------



## r_517 (Dec 3, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> i don't think you actually get to choose who you participate for either you can only compete for the country you were born in,a country you have lived in for 8 years or the country on your passport.... correct e if I'm wrong though


 
I think someone told me Northern Irish people can choose which passport(s) they want. If they choose British passport, or both passports, it's an obvious thing that they can represent UK. But what if someone only chooses Irish passport...


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

r_517 said:


> I think someone told me Northern Irish people can choose which passport(s) they want. If they choose British passport, or both passports, it's an obvious thing that they can represent UK. But what if someone only chooses Irish passport...


 
thats what i thought aswell...i think there was golf maybe being in the olyimpics and rory mclroy said he would play for


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 3, 2011)

r_517 said:


> I think someone told me Northern Irish people can choose which passport(s) they want. If they choose British passport, or both passports, it's an obvious thing that they can represent UK. But what if someone only chooses Irish passport...


 
if an English/Scottish/Welsh/N. Ireland born person has an Irish passport they can declare to play for Ireland or United Kingdom(or GB which ever they call it in the olympics)


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

today i got...:5x5 single+avg(both sub 4mins)pb 4x4 avg(sub 2:30min)pb 3x3 20.68 single pb and 27.61 avg pb


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 3, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> oh...rrriiitttee i though it was GB, IRE *i didnt really know there was a N.Ire*


 
There isn't its part of the United Kingdom and is therefore ineligible to compete as an independent country.
Anyway back on topic. Blake did you say there was another airport which was fairly near too? If I can find flights to there then I could possible come.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 3, 2011)

Lol, it looks like this competition is gonna be pretty good! Hopefully Kirjava can go too


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

if you want to know where ill be just look for the guy with glasses with either a red shirt thats says pocketcube101 or a black uk 2011 open shirt


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 3, 2011)

Will do 
My Dad found something that definately means I can compete for Ireland 
Good Friday Agreement 1998
"Both governments must accept the right of Northern Ireland citizens to declare themselves as either British or Irish and that dual citizenship must be provided for those who desire it."
So it's all good


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

cool! so you'll come up as irish on the wca


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 3, 2011)

kelseymckenna said:


> Will do
> My Dad found something that definately means I can compete for Ireland
> Good Friday Agreement 1998
> "Both governments must accept the right of Northern Ireland citizens to declare themselves as either British or Irish and that dual citizenship must be provided for those who desire it."
> So it's all good


 
So your WCA ID will say Ireland on it?

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't see how that definitely means that you will compete for Ireland. Do you have a passport atm? If so, if it's a British passport then you can't just compete for Ireland. The thing you quoted above means that you can change your citizenship (and passport) between Irish and British. But you must compete for the one that you have citizenship of.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 3, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I don't see how that definitely means that you will compete for Ireland. Do you have a passport atm? If so, if it's a British passport then you can't just compete for Ireland. The thing you quoted above means that you can change your citizenship (and passport) between Irish and British. But you must compete for the one that you have citizenship of.


 
But if NIre = British+Irish, then he can choose Irish:
2e2) Competitors with more than one nationality may change representing a country in their first competition of a calendar year.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, only if he is British and Irish. As far as I can tell, you still have to choose which one (or both) you want to be in life?


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 3, 2011)

ppsssstttt i'd pick irish


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi - hopefully these points may clarify things. For reference look at the current issue re golfer Rory McIlroy. He has the option to either represent Great Britain in the Olympics or alternatively he can represent Ireland. He holds a UK Passport but as a citizen of the Island of Ireland he has the option to elect to represent either country - the issue of which passport he holds is not relevant to this matter in issue.

Another example is Eugene Laverty and Jonathan Rea - both are motorcycle racers in the World Super Bike Championship. Both are from NI - however one chooses to race as an Irish National and the other as British.

As long as the governing body for the competition is not closed to a specific country then there is no issue in a person claiming dual Nationality. The only time this would become applicable would be in the event that an individual wanted to either -

A) Represent both Nationalities at a sporting event - this is not permitted by any governing body for Irish sporting events.
B) When the person gained an advantage by representing a nation for financial gain and it was not in the ethos of sport.

The issue of a 16 year old competing in a non profit sporting event does not fall within any of the above remits and is such he should therefore be entititles to claim his National Identity as Irish without hindrance.

Hopefully this goes some way to clarifying the matter.

(The above text was written by my father who is a lawyer)

@Daniel Sheppard/Kinch2002 - Unfortunately, Irish politics is very unique and as a result is very confusing to people living on the island never mind for people that don't live there. 

Kelsey.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying that. I accept that you may compete for Ireland in WCA competitions. Just confirm to Blake which you'd like to compete for. If you ever change your mind you can do so at the beginning of a calendar year. It's always a shame to 'lose' a potential UK competitor, but I'm sure Ireland will be grateful


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 4, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. I accept that you may compete for Ireland in WCA competitions. Just confirm to Blake which you'd like to compete for. If you ever change your mind you can do so at the beginning of a calendar year. It's always a shame to 'lose' a potential UK competitor, but I'm sure Ireland will be grateful


 
yes we will @kelsey welcome to the dark side...we have COOKIES


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Daniel. I understand that you are just making sure that everything goes correctly during registration etc. Thank you again for your help in this matter.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 4, 2011)

Btw for anyone who wants to fly to dublin you can get a bus to hueston trainstation for €2.30 ( sam correct me if im wrong) and if you book yuor train ticket 4 weeks before you can get it for 20 ish euro


----------



## r_517 (Dec 4, 2011)

There are 2 options to travel from Dublin Airport to Heuston Railway Station:
1. Take a No. 16A or 41C Dublin Bus from Dublin Airport to the city centre (i.e. O'Connell St) for €2.3, then take a 30 minutes' walk or a Luas (tram) for 1.5 euro or take a bus for 1.2 euro to Heuston. If you choose to walk, just walk along the river or the Luas tram. You can hardly get lost

2. Take a no. 747 Airlink Dublin Bus from airport to heuston for €6 (or €10 for a return trip).

Btw Dublin Bus doesn't accept any banknote (except 747). So get some coins at the airport


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 4, 2011)

Theres a bout 10 bridges from o'connell street to hueston trainstation btw:L haha


----------



## LuckyShadows (Dec 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how fast are spaces being filled up? Should I go ahead and register now or do it mid-January when I'm more sure of my uni schedule?


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 4, 2011)

11 registered so far theres no rush... I'll let you know when spaces get low.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 4, 2011)

@blakedacuber - Could you change the country I'm representing to Ireland please? I've sorted it all out with Daniel as well 
Thanks so much
Sorry for all of the messages just I want to make sure.

Kelsey.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah no problem ill fix it when i get on my laptop


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 4, 2011)

Great! Thanks. 
Also, I haven't had a lot of time to read through all of this thread but I just want to thank you for organising this competition  I was planning on going to a UK competition this summer but it was gonna be really difficult in terms of money and transport etc. And so being able to go to a competition in Ireland is fantastic!


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Dec 4, 2011)

I just registered 
Who is expected to win?


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 4, 2011)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> I just registered
> Who is expected to win?


 
For what event? My goal is to place top 4 in OH


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Dec 4, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> For what event? My goal is to place top 4 in OH


 
Overall


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 4, 2011)

not me im glad not to get last...but i want 2nd roound for 2x2


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah I would obviously like a second round of 2x2 

I'd say I have a chance of winning some stuff.
I think I have a good chance of winning 2x2, but Daniel is sub 3 as well and I don't practise on stackmats cause I don't own one
I aim for sub 3.6 , enough to get me into the top 100 rankings for average.
3x3 depends on whether certain people come. I would still be awesome if some really fast guy comes though
I am not sub 12 any more . Dunno what happened 
I don't think I have a chance of winning anything else, unless everyone DNF's BLD 
I think Blake will get better than me at OH because I don't practice.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> I think I have a good chance of winning 2x2, but Daniel is sub 3 as well and I don't practise on stackmats cause I don't own one
> I aim for sub 3.6 , enough to get me into the top 100 rankings for average.


I'm not really sub3. 3 of my CLLs were antisunes in that average. I'll be aiming for sub4, having no doubt not bothered to practise.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 4, 2011)

What do you all average for 3x3x3 BLD?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Dec 6, 2011)

Out of interest will there be a list of registered competitors going up on the website?


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 6, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Out of interest will there be a list of registered competitors going up on the website?


 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EJNbVNzTElWN0JiOG5IemlUelNUQWc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 6, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EJNbVNzTElWN0JiOG5IemlUelNUQWc&hl=en_US#gid=0


 
Good to see Irish competitors being able to go to a comp for the first time.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey. I was just looking at the list of competitors and events on the google docs site that Daniel linked and I see that there is Multi-BLD? 

http://cubingireland.webs.com/events.htm 
On the website there is no mention of the event. Could Daniel/Blake enter me for it please, I would have chosen to do it but it was not listed on the site so I thought that it wasn't going to be an event there.
Thanks guys 

Kelsey.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah sure(btw this will probably take place during lunch or if you can find someone to judge you for an hour if it will take that long)


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 7, 2011)

Blake - add it to the list of events on the website if you haven't already
Kelsey - sorry that it's not advertised properly - mostly my fault because I begged Blake to add it for me


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 7, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Blake - add it to the list of events on the website if you haven't already
> Kelsey - sorry that it's not advertised properly - mostly my fault because I begged Blake to add it for me


 
yeah i just added it


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 8, 2011)

whats the megaminx time limit


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 8, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> whats the megaminx time limit


 
2:30 usually


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 8, 2011)

damn im 4:30 ish


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 8, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> damn im 4:30 ish


 
practice.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 8, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Blake - add it to the list of events on the website if you haven't already
> Kelsey - sorry that it's not advertised properly - mostly my fault because I begged Blake to add it for me



Haha, no worries man, I just love BLD 
@blakedacuber - I won't be doing too many cubes, 4 at the most depending on how practice goes.


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 8, 2011)

kelseymckenna said:


> Haha, no worries man, I just love BLD
> @blakedacuber - I won't be doing too many cubes, 4 at the most depending on how practice goes.


 
just do them all


----------



## Selkie (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you you planning to have a competitors link on the website? Having registered a week ago, always nice to see who else is attending. Granted, by no means essential but would be a nice addition


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 8, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Are you you planning to have a competitors link on the website? Having registered a week ago, always nice to see who else is attending. Granted, by no means essential but would be a nice addition


 
will do.. probably tonight if i have time


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 8, 2011)

Haven't been here in ages. You guys actually got it set up, this is unreal. Also about the passports you can have dual citizenship. I've had both a British and an Irish passport and I'm from NI, its more how you see yourself than what you are. Plenty of people who live in the north who do not/are not british.

But yeah gonna have to make sure I book this weekend off work. I can probably travel down by bus and back up just, unless someone is willing to let me sleep on their floor lol. I wont be able to book a room in time thats for sure, money constaints etc. I will have my student loan in by then though so there will undoubtedly be excessive craic had at the expense of my bank balance! Well done guys at getting this together, hope its a success for yours and our sakes  Gonna have to get practicing like mad as well as studying now though, I'm still not even sub 30, so thats gonna have to change. By like 10 seconds. minimum.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 9, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> Haven't been here in ages. You guys actually got it set up, this is unreal. Also about the passports you can have dual citizenship. I've had both a British and an Irish passport and I'm from NI, its more how you see yourself than what you are. Plenty of people who live in the north who do not/are not british.
> 
> But yeah gonna have to make sure I book this weekend off work. I can probably travel down by bus and back up just, unless someone is willing to let me sleep on their floor lol. I wont be able to book a room in time thats for sure, money constaints etc. I will have my student loan in by then though so there will undoubtedly be excessive craic had at the expense of my bank balance! Well done guys at getting this together, hope its a success for yours and our sakes  Gonna have to get practicing like mad as well as studying now though, I'm still not even sub 30, so thats gonna have to change. By like 10 seconds. minimum.


 
Hey man! Do you want to try and meet up with me, PocketCube101 and georgeanderre at the competition? It would be cool to meet another cuber from Northern Ireland  For a while I thought there maybe weren't any


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 9, 2011)

when will the schedule be up


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 9, 2011)

kelseymckenna said:


> Hey man! Do you want to try and meet up with me, PocketCube101 and georgeanderre at the competition? It would be cool to meet another cuber from Northern Ireland  For a while I thought there maybe weren't any


If there's 11 people there, it's going to be harder not to meet up with people than to do so...


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 9, 2011)

i hope a lot of people come but not too much like 150...the more the merryer 150 is a crowd


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 9, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> If there's 11 people there, it's going to be harder not to meet up with people than to do so...



:L This is true; unless we decide to play a game of hide and seek. Yeah! Let's do that! 
lol - I just saw where he lived and I had to respond.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 10, 2011)

There were 70 ish competitors at UK Open, I very much doubt you'll get anywhere near that many.

I won't be able to go, I've got Norwegian Championships the week after and I need to save money for other events in the future since I like to keep them nicely spaced out.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 10, 2011)

got a 3:01.25 single megaminx! that beats my previous single which was 3:35.63
is there any irish cuber who'll make the 2:30 cut?


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 12, 2011)

kelseymckenna said:


> Hey man! Do you want to try and meet up with me, PocketCube101 and georgeanderre at the competition? It would be cool to meet another cuber from Northern Ireland  For a while I thought there maybe weren't any


 
Yeah for defs. I haven't been cubing in ages, uni is taking its toll, so I'm fairly crap. I'm more going to just be at a competition. I'd say I could practice between now and then but I have exams in Jan. Ahh well. Gonna be some craic!


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 12, 2011)

Who would be the best of the Irish at
2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 megaminx 3x3oh magic pyraminx


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 12, 2011)

OH im gunna say me(not trying to be cocky)


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 13, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> OH im gunna say me(not trying to be cocky)


 
I don't blame you...what's your megaminx avg


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 13, 2011)

kelseymckenna said:


> Hey man! Do you want to try and meet up with me, PocketCube101 and georgeanderre at the competition? It would be cool to meet another cuber from Northern Ireland  For a while I thought there maybe weren't any


 
I've still not confirmed I'm going yet, so don't start throwing around my username, just for me to let you down


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 13, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> I don't blame you...what's your megaminx avg


 
low 3 mins after probably 12 solves ever?


----------



## stoic (Dec 14, 2011)

Confirmed and looking forward to meeting you all there!!


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 14, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> low 3 mins after probably 12 solves ever?


 
Same....if someone broke an Irish record would it be a big deal or would be quite because there is hardly an Irish people + can you make megaminx limit up from 2:30 to 3:00


----------



## David1994 (Dec 16, 2011)

Not sure if I can go yet so can I still register??


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 17, 2011)

David1994 said:


> Not sure if I can go yet so can I still register??


 
Yep...comp not til feb so I'd say you can register from now till week before
Besides there will probably be less than 25 people going so the more the merryer


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 17, 2011)

You can register until 2 weeks before or until we rreach 30-35 competitors


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 17, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> i hope a lot of people come but not too much like 150...the more the merryer 150 is a crowd



lol?


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 17, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> lol?


 
On second thought hardly more than 50 will come...I think the limit is 30 or something


----------



## Cube-Fu (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry, if this has been mentioned; do you need a passport to travel to Northern Ireland, if you're from the the UK?


----------



## stoic (Dec 17, 2011)

Cube-Fu said:


> Sorry, if this has been mentioned; do you need a passport to travel to Northern Ireland, if you're from the the UK?


 
No, but it depends how you travel (if you fly into NI you will definitely need some sort of photo ID but I'm pretty sure you don't need anything on the boat).

Also, there is no real border between North and South in Ireland, so you can just go straight across.

(Hope this answers your question?)


----------



## Cube-Fu (Dec 17, 2011)

ellwd said:


> No, but it depends how you travel (if you fly into NI you will definitely need some sort of photo ID but I'm pretty sure you don't need anything on the boat).
> 
> Also, there is no real border between North and South in Ireland, so you can just go straight across.
> 
> (Hope this answers your question?)


I think so, thank-you.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh! and anyone who lives in the emerald isles; I have family (I believe) in Co. Cork, anyone from there?


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 17, 2011)

Cube-Fu said:


> Oh! and anyone who lives in the emerald isles; I have family (I believe) in Co. Cork, anyone from there?



I am from Cork and so is PocketCube101 

I should really register, before it is too late...


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 17, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> I am from Cork and so is PocketCube101
> 
> I should really register, before it is too late...


 
lol you have 1 and a half months left...1 and a quarter if you take of the 2 week before hand cut off thing


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 18, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> lol you have 1 and a half months left...1 and a quarter if you take of the 2 week before hand cut off thing



I meant before the competitors limit was exceeded... well that's probably not goona happen anyway...
Anyway, I'm registered.

Am I allowed to change my mind about the events I want to do? Because I said I wouldn't do multiBLD but I think it is possible that I might change my mind.


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 18, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> lol you have 1 and a half months left...1 and a quarter if you take of the 2 week before *hand cut off thing*


 
hand cut off? LOL


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 19, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> hand cut off? LOL



I meant before hand, the cut/final week to register


----------



## David1994 (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone know how many have registered already??


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 19, 2011)

15 iirc


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 19, 2011)

If I want could I pull in to the 6x6 event a week before hand


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 19, 2011)

Please please please if you want to participate in an event tell me 2 weeks before the comp because im hoping to have everything sorted atleast a week before the event... Which is why registration closes 2 weeks before the comp or when we reach max. Comptitors


----------



## PocketCube101 (Dec 20, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> Please please please if you want to participate in an event tell me 2 weeks before the comp because im hoping to have everything sorted atleast a week before the event... Which is why registration closes 2 weeks before the comp or when we reach max. Comptitors


 Will do...pin moding my v-6, i already tried 3 times might have to get shengshou instead
also are pillowed pyraminxs allowed (i thought so)


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 31, 2011)

Just a month and a half left guys:3


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 3, 2012)

OH finals will be really close im gunna say 4 people avging between 21 and 23 :3


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 3, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> OH finals will be really close im gunna say 4 people avging between 21 and 23 :3


 
Really wish I could come Blake. You need to come to an English comp this year!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 4, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Really wish I could come Blake. You need to come to and English comp this year!


 
I know or we could just go to euros;D


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 4, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> OH finals will be really close im gunna say 4 people avging between 21 and 23 :3


 
Make that 3 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 25.49 
(20.37), *(31.70)*, *25.17*, *27.03*,* 28.61*, 22.33, 23.78, 22.17, *26.44*, *25.52*,* 25.64*, *28.21*
so many sup 23s lol


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh god what happened?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 4, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Oh god what happened?



Don't remember practising since our last meetup......(maybe once)
Also I can't control my guhong well with one hand, while my AV feels stiff after playing with the guhong for so long.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 4, 2012)

Ur Av is like a storebought compared to most cubes i probably wont have any practice during week days before the comp so ill probably not do too great


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Blake, I've been practicing 2x2 and Square-1 recently and it would be great if you could enter me for them please  Thank you


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 4, 2012)

no problem for anyone who hasn't competed before(or even if you have) you should compete in everything you can


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 4, 2012)

Bleak news on my part, my GuHong is in tatters and I haven't got another 3x3. Probably not gonna be competing now..


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 5, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> Bleak news on my part, my GuHong is in tatters and I haven't got another 3x3. Probably not gonna be competing now..


Just borrow. There will be many many people who will let you do so. You can't turn down the opportunity to compete because of that - it's the first competition in Ireland ever so they don't come round too often!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 5, 2012)

I am still thinking about coming, but I am a bit worried about the costs after reading the whole thread. Just to be sure, I should:
- Fly from NL to Dublin Airport
- Make it to a railway
- go to the venue by train
- find a cheap place to sleep and hopeful share it with some cubers
- same way back

Am I correct?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 5, 2012)

AvGalen said:


> I am still thinking about coming, but I am a bit worried about the costs after reading the whole thread. Just to be sure, I should:
> - Fly from NL to Dublin Airport
> - Make it to a railway
> - go to the venue by train
> ...


 yepThere are 2 options to travel from Dublin Airport to Heuston Railway Station:
1. Take a No. 16A or 41C Dublin Bus from Dublin Airport to the city centre (i.e. O'Connell St) for €2.3, then take a 30 minutes' walk or a Luas (tram) for 1.5 euro or take a bus for 1.2 euro to Heuston. If you choose to walk, just walk along the river or the Luas tram. You can hardly get lost

2. Take a no. 747 Airlink Dublin Bus from airport to heuston for €6 (or €10 for a return trip).

Btw Dublin Bus doesn't accept any banknote (except 747). So get some coins at the airport


Venue
The Irish Open 2012 will be held at the Ard Rí House Hotel, Tuam, Co. Galway, Ireland

Address:
Milltown Road (N17), Tuam, Co. Galway

MAP HERE

Travel
Tuam is 20 minutes from Knock Airport, or 15 minutes from Ballyhaunis train station.

By the way if a few of you guys are getting in to the airport/train station around the same time let me know and i can organise a taxi or something to collect you.

Accommodation
The Ard Ri House Hotel have been kind enough to give anyone participating a discount on accommadation. 
To avail of this discount, ring them up at +353 (0)93 40100 or email to [email protected] with the discount code : Arh1112022012GK. The discounted price is 45 Euro per night for a single room or 60 Euro per night for a double/twin room. Breakfast is included.


btw I'll probably be staying in the hotel on saturday night too possibly friday depending how many are gunna be there friday night



MalusDB said:


> Bleak news on my part, my GuHong is in tatters and I haven't got another 3x3. Probably not gonna be competing now..


 dude I've got alot of cubes you can borrow which ever one you want as Daniel said don't let something small like that stop you from coming... it could be a while until a chance to compete in ireland happens again


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 6, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> dude I've got alot of cubes you can borrow which ever one you want as Daniel said don't let something small like that stop you from coming... it could be a while until a chance to compete in ireland happens again


 
Cheers man! I'm gonna try and see if I can't get a bit faster at the 5x5 between now and then too, its starting to get smoother now  Thing is I'm gonna be outta practice with a proper cube between now and then so I'll probably perform completely crap. Ah well lol its all about the craic  Suppose I should register then eh?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 6, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> Cheers man! I'm gonna try and see if I can't get a bit faster at the 5x5 between now and then too, its starting to get smoother now  Thing is I'm gonna be outta practice with a proper cube between now and then so I'll probably perform completely crap. Ah well lol its all about the craic  Suppose I should register then eh?


 
im not gnna be cubing much during the week days either you'll get better at 3x3 by practicing bigcubes cos u still have to do 3x3


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 6, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> im not gnna be cubing much during the week days either you'll get better at 3x3 by practicing bigcubes cos u still have to do 3x3


 
Yeah. I just did a solve on my eastsheen 5x5, barely sub 10minutes haha. It's locking like mad. Oh well lol. I've registered now btw, and my Loan is in on the 9th so I should be booking my hotel around then  Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 6, 2012)

I remember when i used eastsheen 5x5 my pb was like 8 mins something then i got a vcube and it wrnt down to 3:24 on my first solve


----------



## PocketCube101 (Jan 7, 2012)

i've decided i'm going to do master magic aswell ...i'm still thinking about 6x6


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 7, 2012)

PocketCube101 said:


> i've decided i'm going to do master magic aswell ...i'm still thinking about 6x6


 
ou might as well do 6x6.. as long as your somewhat fast you dont have to be sub 4 or anything


----------



## r_517 (Jan 7, 2012)

Dublin Bus has increased the ticket fares (again!) by 15% starting 1 Jan.
The new fares are: 
From Dublin Airport to City Centre: 2.65 Euro
From City Centre to Heuston Railway Station: 1.40 Euro by Dublin Bus, or 1.50 Euro (1.60 Euro at peak time) by Luas Tram. 
(Or you can buy a 10 Euro ticket for a return trip from Airport to Heuston Railway Station taking No. 747 Airlink.)

On the other hand, they do NOT accept banknotes and they do NOT give out changes. So be sure to bring a lot of coins; or you can buy some prepaid tickets (currently 2.30 Euro per ticket, valid for a 90-minute unlimited bus travel. I guess the price will be increased to 2.65 very soon) at the airport.

ps: It could take 1.5-2 hours to get to the airport from the city centre in weekday afternoons!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 8, 2012)

Wanted: 2 more people that want to have fun in Dublin on Friday and then join in a carride.

Details:
Flying from Charleroi to Dublin on Fridaymorning around 7
Flying back from Dubling to Charleroi on Mondaymorning around 11
Rental car has been taken care of (40 USD for Fri-Sun) + Fuel should be roughly 50 Euro (225+225 km = 450 km = 30 liter = 50 Euro)
Spending Friday in Dublin

At least 2 more people can join in the car for about 20 Euro per person
It would be the most fun to have a lot of people together to discover Dubling on Friday


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 8, 2012)

Student Loan is in and has been invested in a wittwo, mf8 and a new guhong! It should all be here by the end of the week so hopefully I can get them well broken in by the comp  Gotta just get the hotel booked and get off work now  excited.jpeg


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 8, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> Student Loan is in and has been invested in a wittwo, mf8 and a new guhong! It should all be here by the end of the week so hopefully I can get them well broken in by the comp  Gotta just get the hotel booked and get off work now  *excited.jpeg*


 haha thats class:')
btw if anyone needs someone to share a room with let me know


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 8, 2012)

I just did sim 5x5 in 4:53.64 (I don't have a normal 5x5). I think there may be the slightest chance of me competing if someone is willing to lend a cube....
I'm not sure I can reach the cutoffs though, but having a real cube in my hands could make me faster as I'm not great at sims...

edit: 4:29.28
Edit2: 3:48.08
Edit3: lol 4:00.02
lolEdit4: 3:24.39 I think it is now quite likely to that I'll beat the cutoff limits


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 9, 2012)

I was thinking of bringing my girlfriend to stay with me, (hence why she was listed as a guest Blake). Will this affect the hotel price or will they still give me the discount price for a double room if I'm competing but she isn't? Also any chance of a preliminary schedule, or at least a competition start time? I really wanna know when to be there, it turns out extremely awkward to get to Tuam from Belfast, I may have to go to Strabane first, or maybe even Dublin. I seen Av Galen was offering another two spaces for travel from Dublin but I would rather someone who needs it gets it than someone like me who would just benefit a bit.


----------



## r_517 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm sure you can get the discounted price for both of you. Just email them with the discount code.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 9, 2012)

When will the schedule be up? I'm curious to what days each event will be on.

Also, can I still register for 5x5 even if I might not beat the cutoff points?(or for that matter, not being able to find a 5x5 to borrow?)



Spoiler



2:38.13 5x5 sim 



Edit: YES! 2:26.69 5x5 sim 

It had a unfeasibly fast A perm though....


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 11, 2012)

So I decided not to bring the girlfriend since the costs are gonna be big enough for us as it is lol. Is there anybody out there looking to share a room? I'm happy enough to share with anybody really  Drop me a PM or even a reply here and we can get something sorted!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 16, 2012)

Just a reminder to anyone who wishes to compete that registration will close on the 28th of January

all details here : http://cubingireland.webs.com/


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys bad news. I won't be able to go anymore. Some stuff has cropped up last minute and its unavoidable. I'm absolutely raging here. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 17, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm going to have to pull out of the Sunday afternoon events, as the only flight available on Sunday afternoon leaves at 13:25. Not sure what time I'll have to leave the event on Sunday, but Hopefully I'll be able to compete in some events on Sunday. Also hoping for some of my favourites to be on Saturday!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 17, 2012)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...E1kRnp5UmN1Zk16YXJCdFFnTzZVV2c&hl=en_US#gid=0
timetable


----------



## Zoé (Jan 17, 2012)

Cool, two rounds of pyraminx 

What is the "Avg limit" column ? Is it something like "best of 2/avg of 5" ? (so if you reach the time limit within the two first solves you get to do an avg if not : too bad)
And why do you have a single solve limit ? Are you planning on interrupting the solves if they are slower than that ? O.O If so, are people that went over the limit still allowed to do another solve to try to reach the avg limit time ?
Sorry, but it isn't very clear ^^

BTW, about time limits : I feel like they are a bit useless here... they're meant for big comps with lots of people to not lose too much time. But there aren't so many people that registered here, we'll have plenty of time ! Just let everyone do an average, it'd be nice for the slowests !

On another note : Arnaud and I are still looking for 2 persons that want to share a ride from/to Dublin


----------



## joey (Jan 17, 2012)

What days will you drive?


----------



## Zoé (Jan 17, 2012)

From Dublin to Tuam Friday night and then back on Sunday night. 
Time schedules are flexible, we just have to get the car back to the rental company before a certain time (but for more info on that, ask Arnaud he's the one that knows about the car ^^)


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jan 17, 2012)

Why have the average time limit? For example I can understand the single time limit on a 4x4 of 5 mins, but if someone averages 1:40 then they are cutoff?
Also, why is the 6x6x6 single limit shorter than both the 3x3 and the 5x5?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

Zoé said:


> What is the "Avg limit" column ? Is it something like "best of 2/avg of 5" ? (so if you reach the time limit within the two first solves you get to do an avg if not : too bad)


Yes you are right with that. For 6x6/7x7 it would be best of 1/mean of 3



Zoé said:


> And why do you have a single solve limit ? Are you planning on interrupting the solves if they are slower than that ? O.O If so, are people that went over the limit still allowed to do another solve to try to reach the avg limit time ?


Single solve limits are there so that organisers have the power to stop people if they really are taking forever. Otherwise the competitor has a right to go on for as long as they want/need. It's not usually enforced if somebody takes, say, 10:30 for a 7x7, because that's not hindering the competition.



Zoé said:


> BTW, about time limits : I feel like they are a bit useless here... they're meant for big comps with lots of people to not lose too much time. But there aren't so many people that registered here, we'll have plenty of time ! Just let everyone do an average, it'd be nice for the slowests !


Sure, letting everyone do averages is really nice 
But, although it's a small comp, that also means less judges, scramblers and timing stations so it might not really run any faster than at a bigger competition :/


----------



## Zoé (Jan 17, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Single solve limits are there so that organisers have the power to stop people if they really are taking forever. Otherwise the competitor has a right to go on for as long as they want/need. It's not usually enforced if somebody takes, say, 10:30 for a 7x7, because that's not hindering the competition.



Sure, that makes sense, but are people still allowed to do their second solve if they are stopped on their first one is my main concern. The only time I ever really saw a single time limit being set was at German Nationals and if you were cut off on your first solve you couldn't even do a second attempt. Which pretty much sucked for people that DNFed because of pops or other similar problems.
So I was wondering : is something like that gonna be applied or is just basically a safety-net that we might not even care for ?



kinch2002 said:


> Sure, letting everyone do averages is really nice
> But, although it's a small comp, that also means less judges, scramblers and timing stations so it might not really run any faster than at a bigger competition :/


I don't think judges and scramblers will be a problem as we have two groups for most things or very few competitors so others can take care of that (the only problem will be the finals were all the "good scramblers" will probably also be solving)
Time stations I didn't think of... So you have a point ! I'm used to comps where we usually have plenty of those no matter what, I don't know how it will be here ^^ (if it's only a matter of that though, some people could probably bring their timer/mat and lend them. At least I wouldn't mind personally)
And I still think that 444 time limit could be a bit larger, 1:30 seems mean to me  

Anyway, I'm not the one organizing, so whatever happens I'll be happy with it !


----------



## joey (Jan 18, 2012)

Zoe; let me look at flights, I'll talk to you or Arnaud tomorrow!


----------



## Zoé (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep yep, no prob ! We're Flying Friday morning and visiting Dublin all day if you want to join !


----------



## joey (Jan 18, 2012)

What time are you flying back on Sunday.. Monday?
And where are you guys staying?


----------



## Zoé (Jan 18, 2012)

We actually haven't booked the tickets yet, but we should fly back Monday morning around 9 I think. Though I am considering staying until Tuesday because the flights are cheaper that day and I like Dublin so I wouldn't mind staying a bit longer 
And the plan for us so far is to stay... in the car, and then at the airport on Sunday evening. We took some pretty cheap traveling habits in Asia ^^'


----------



## r_517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Zoé said:


> Sure, that makes sense, but are people still allowed to do their second solve if they are stopped on their first one is my main concern.


Yes they are allowed to do the second solve.


Zoé said:


> And I still think that 444 time limit could be a bit larger, 1:30 seems mean to me


This is a commonly used limit in most of the comps AFAIK


----------



## Zoé (Jan 18, 2012)

r_517 said:


> Yes they are allowed to do the second solve.


Good  


r_517 said:


> This is a commonly used limit in most of the comps AFAIK


I have been to more competition with time limits > 1:30 than =<1:30. And I looked at the competitors list and their WCA profile, there's a few that are just/barely sub 1:30 so yes I still find it mean for them ! 
But well, I do make all the time limits for the events I care for, so I'll stop pretending to be robin hood and defend the slower people


----------



## r_517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry I mean most comps in UK (actually all the comps in recent 2 years I think) 
Concerning this is the first comp in Ireland, we have to narrow the time limit in case we run out of time. Anyway if Daniel or Blake thinks there is enough time, they may change it


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2012)

So guys, where are people staying?

Not sure if a) there is enough room b) I want to, sleep in Arnaud's car.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 20, 2012)

Joey, this won't be Arnaud's car. It will be an Irish rental car. And I can just bring a tent and sleep outside while you and Zoé take the car


----------



## joey (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I'll be coming with Kirjava too, you have 2 spare spaces right?


----------



## Zoé (Jan 20, 2012)

joey said:


> Not sure if a) there is enough room b) I want to, sleep in Arnaud's car.


I think he just doesn't want me to stick my lovely feet in his face again ! 
And yes, we have 2 spots.

Meeeeh ! No Arnaud if you bring a tent I wanna sleep in there, you can get the car ! That is : if it doesn't rain and you also bring a ground mattress ^^ (I thought about bringing my tent, but panda stole it last summer and only gave back half of it... hum !)


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 20, 2012)

I have never slept in a sitting position in my life.

uh oh.


----------



## Zoé (Jan 20, 2012)

It's never too late to start doing things !! 
Or else you can just stay at the Ard Ri House Hotel, as pretty much everyone else http://cubingireland.webs.com/venuetravel.htm


----------



## joey (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to look at this tomorrow  (I said that yesterday)


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 21, 2012)

updated the site
also for anyone who hasn't registered yet.... ONLY one week left to do so


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 23, 2012)

By the way if anyone has an axis cube or axel cube(whatever you call it) would they be willing to sell it ?


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jan 23, 2012)

Ho-hum ... no money, no show ... and if you want somewhere to stay, have a look at bushcraft ...


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey! Does anyone know what the lighting is like at the venue? Because I think my home lighting is quite different than normally lit places :S


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jan 26, 2012)

INTERESTED!!! 


always seem to miss comps :'( as places are fully booked when ive only just heard about it....


----------



## PocketCube101 (Jan 28, 2012)

im not doing 6x6 but other events im sticking with...6x6 im not sub 8 and ive already got plenty of other events
is there a list of competitors there?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 29, 2012)

STOCKY7 said:


> INTERESTED!!!
> 
> 
> always seem to miss comps :'( as places are fully booked when ive only just heard about it....


U can still register

Gunna leave registration open until further notice


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jan 29, 2012)

can you put me down for 6x6? I'm not very good, and haven't practised much, though.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 29, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> can you put me down for 6x6? I'm not very good, and haven't practised much, though.


 
no problem. send an email to [email protected]

its just easier to keep track of everything


----------



## r_517 (Feb 2, 2012)

just booked train tickets. so expensive


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 2, 2012)

r_517 said:


> just booked train tickets. so expensive


 
I know:/ u should get a student travel card?


----------



## r_517 (Feb 2, 2012)

yep i have still costs me 33 quids. plus 60 for the accommodation, plus meals so it would take me more than 100 for the two days


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 2, 2012)

I payed €49,99 For a train ticket once:/


----------



## David1994 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey lads I unfortunately cant make it  So i hope ye all have a great time and wanna see NRs! Talk to ye


----------



## r_517 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm really sorry that I will not be able to come. There is no bus-train connection at Friday night for me. Besides even if I come at Saturday noon, I will need to leave on Sunday afternoon at a very early time, so spending transport and accommodation for over 100 euro for one day is too much for me (and it will take me more than 6 hours for bus-train-bus connection).
So for now I want to find a roommate for Andrew because I have booked a twin room for Friday and Saturday night. If everyone has already booked the accommodation, don't worry Andrew I will give you 30 euro and switch you to a single room which you will still only need to pay 60 euro for two nights.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, so my flight gets into Knock at 13:00, anyone else arriving at the airport around this time?


----------



## Selkie (Feb 10, 2012)

I did email Blake a few days ago but in the absence of a response, just wanted to say that regrettably I will not be going to Ireland this weekend.

I put my back out about 3 weeks ago and have spent a lot of time since laid flat on my back, it has been on the mend, more so in the last few days but I am only just back driving and really do not feel I could make the trip without a lot of discomfort and possible even competing in longer events such as 6x6 and 7x7 laid on the floor which no one wants to see.

My apologies for this, was really looking forward to the comp and meeting up with everyone. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just arrived at Knock. Getting the bus in an hour or so. Killing time in irelands third largest airport isn't as easy as I thought it would be as it's the size of a large house


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 10, 2012)

Right, I'm now at the hotel! Yay! 
It's very nice.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 10, 2012)

It sounds like it's going to be a really tight little contest; big shame I can't go.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 10, 2012)

I will be at the hotel at 10pm.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 10, 2012)

I've arrived at the hotel ( at 22:30 pm). Just to let everyone know, not that I think anyone here is awake....


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 11, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> I've arrived at the hotel ( at 22:30 pm). Just to let everyone know, not that I think anyone here is awake....


 
No, we are all asleep.


----------



## Escher (Feb 11, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> No, we are all asleep.


 
Go to bed young man.


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2012)

Daniel Sheppard 19/21 54:50


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 11, 2012)

:O wow. go dan
NR & 4th in world iirc.

Anything else cool happen?


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 11, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Anything else cool happen?


 
Joey messed up on a magic solve, tried to fix it for 3 minutes then stopped the timer..... in the starting position..
Probably more cool stuff but I didn't watch some of the events

Anyway, my results :
3.18 2x2 avg (2.34, 2.66, 3.61, 3.65,3.27), and I won with a 3.65 avg(4.09, 4.31, 3.78, 3.00, 2.65).
Tied 40th in the world and 3rd in China 

4x4 50.86 and 54.xx singles with a 1:02 avg or something

Pyraminx 8.23 avg (PB)

FMC is still going on but I didn't want to do it.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2012)

That is an awesome result Dan, congratulations! :tu


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 11, 2012)

So I messed up the last 2 cubes. 2nd last I think I undid a set up move the wrong way. Last cube I was nervous and the cube was rubbish so I popped mid alg. I replaced the edge correctly but didn't manage to restart from the right place in the alg. Haven't quite decided whether I'm happy or not

We had extra time today so added fmc. I got 28 with about 4 niss swaps.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 12, 2012)

Dammit Daniel, now I'm even less likely to catch you  (not that I ever had a chance). Good job man, just a shame about those last 2 cubes.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 12, 2012)

1st attempt at 4bld was lolDNF. Couldn't remember the second half of my corners audioloop so gave up with 4 corners solved. Will do another attempt later


----------



## aronpm (Feb 12, 2012)

dsheppz 3:17 :O

1:07 memo


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 12, 2012)

aronpm said:


> dsheppz 3:17 :O
> 
> 1:07 memo



4bld?


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 12, 2012)

Good results dudes !
In France, few NRs today and yesterday but that's all. No Clock WR or ER. 
Congratz Daniel, impressive !


----------



## Escher (Feb 12, 2012)

aronpm said:


> dsheppz 3:17 :O
> 
> 1:07 memo


 
wtflol


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry I had to leave early, just wanted to say I had a great time at the first ever Irish competition, and enjoyed meeting some new Irish cubers! It was also really nice staying at the venue, this was the first competition I've been to at a hotel and I really liked that aspect of it. I felt my results were a mixed bag, I didn't manage to do as well as I would have liked in a few, but I was pretty pleased with others.
Any other interesting or exciting results happen after I left?


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 12, 2012)

Daniel 4bld wr? My 17.006666666 avg? Winners ceremomy of 5? Medals in 3mins 7 seconds ish:L also i think daniel has medals for u


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 12, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Daniel 4bld wr? My 17.006666666 avg? Winners ceremomy of 5? Medals in 3mins 7 seconds ish:L also i think daniel has medals for u


Lol... did you stackmat the winners ceremony? 
Oh, forgot to say congrats to Dan as well


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 12, 2012)

Daniel timed it some how was really funny Daniel only had 16 ish medals tho haha but i beat him in OH so im happy came second for OH with a bad avg


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2012)

My 3 3BLD times were all within 0.5s


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 13, 2012)

joey said:


> My 3 3BLD times were all within 0.5s


 

On the WCA page it says your first time was 1:02.30.. I assume that is a mistake?


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 13, 2012)

I will let some else make a thread as I don't know the scramble cube etc

also, my 15.83 OH single.






Does anyone know the scramble?


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Feb 13, 2012)

Tao, what other footage did you get? 
I was hoping to see my megaminx single.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 13, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> Tao, what other footage did you get?
> I was hoping to see my megaminx single.


 
Sorry, I think my dad only filmed the events I was in...


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's my contribution; wish I could've made it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Does anyone know the scramble?


I think it's this one: F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B U L2 B' L B R2 B F' L D2

Just got home. Had a great time 
Will DYK in a bit...


----------



## Brest (Feb 13, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F2 U2 B2 D R2 U F' L2 R F' D2 L' B2 F L' D' B R2 B'

y x2 // inspection 
R' U2' r U R2 x' // cross 
R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair 
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
(y' z) U' R' U z' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair 
d2 U' x' U' R U R' x // EOLS / COLL skip 
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.83	46	2.91	55	3.47[/COLOR]
Cross+1	4.10	12	2.93	14	3.41
F2L	12.60	33	2.62	41	3.25
LL	3.23	13	4.02	14	4.33
```


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

DYK...

- 16/17 podiums  but still 
- I finally managed to get an official 4x4 average that wasn't shameful
- Irish accent is confusing
- Zoé is amazing for typing in almost all the results herself.
- My 28 move FMC is here
- Every competitor scrambled and judged when I asked them too 
- Only 4 competitors didn't podium
- Joey is consistent at 3bld. Very consistent.
- Thom won with a nice average!
- It was easier for Blake to say when his solves weren't NRs
- My first comp where there were no sub-10 3x3 singles
- I owe Joey 2 drinks for my sub-1 blds.
- He owes me the value of 2 drinks for staying in my room
- 9th on sum of single ranks 
- Tao prevented a UK clean sweep by winning 2x2
- James got a nice FMC F2L, but has no idea how to LL.
- Kelsey is much faster at bld than anyone expected, and accurate.
- 3:07 winners ceremony = 11 seconds per podium - UWR?


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 13, 2012)

time for DYK:
DYK
- my second comp ever?
- first one i organised, and it ran smoothly?
- 12 NR's?
- Zoé loves being organised
- everyone who used my laptop hated my keyboard?
- A perm edges?
- Thom loves comms?
- epic winners ceremony?
- alot of new competitors?
- everyone helped out?
- FMC was our mystery event(unplanned)
- nice scramble for group one in 3x3 no-one did good with it?
- joey got a 3:xx.xx magic DNF?
- it was epic?
- Arnaud restrings magics cause he's cool?
- dont give me a master magic?
- my 2nd/3rd sub 2 5x5 solve was official?
- i cant pick up magics?
- heads or tails?
- Roux ftw, literally(for OH and 3x3 speed)?
- OH was close in the finals?
- Daniel podiums...ALOT?
- Daniel's WR had a slow reaction from everyone?
- I warned him not to use the alpha cubes for multi?
- the 2 alpha's both messed up his WR multi attempt?
- he also thought me the basics of comm's?
- majority of people got a medal?
- Tuam is pronounced "choom"?
- in FMC one hour goes fast?
- Thanks everyone?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 13, 2012)

DYK:
Ireland is expensive?
We found a judges/auctioneers hammer, among other stuff, when setting up the venue?
The hammer is called a gavel?
The thing a gavel hits is called a soundblock, or base of the gavel?
I was so annoyed with clock (first solve DNF when I solved one side to 6, 3 sub 12 solves then one sub 12 DNF with one corner at 5 past)?
We couldn't work the lights in the venue?
Joey is pro at magic?
Thom snores?
Loudly?
I was 13 cents off the bus fair for the bus journey from the airport to the hotel?
The bus driver got angry at me, not for being slightly off the fair, but because this meant I wouldn't have any money once I got to Tuam?
Tuam is pronounced 'Choom' and not 'Two-am'?
Knock airport charge a 10 euro 'development fee' to use the airport  ?
The competition was far more expensive than I had planned, but it was still a really awesome weekend?


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 14, 2012)

How many people were threre?


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 14, 2012)

15 which is why didn't have a "final" as such but we had a final with i think 10 or 11 people


----------



## Zoé (Feb 14, 2012)

We were 15 in total if I remember correctly ?

DYK :

- Our plane on the way to Ireland was delayed by 2 hours, the one to go back to Belgium by 1 (bad luck ?)
- You can't rent a car in Ireland if you only have the copy of your driver's license
- We lost about 3 hours in Dublin's airport still trying to rent that stupid car
- After a while we eventually gave up and decided to meet Joey and Thom in Dublin to take the bus
- Turned out they didn't wait for us and were already on their way to Galway when we arrived in the city
- Which was probably a smart thing, because they were in the last bus that would make it to Tuam that night
- So after we arrived in Galway we had to hitchhike the last 40km (easy peasy)
- As everybody else, I am wondering how Tuam ends up being pronounced "Choom"
- Thanks a lot to Daniel for letting us stay in his room 
- Baps are probably the fattest breakfast I ever had... but it's freaking good !
- Beers in Ireland are insanely expensive O.O
- I tried FM for the first time... turns out it's quite fun ! 
- It is absolutely cool to judge Daniel for blind (so fast )
- Ireland = new country = cool
- I managed to do make the cut off for megaminx (miracle)... and then did an 8 min solve (sorry James ^^)
- Best DNF ever on magic by Joey 
- Thanks to the fastest winner's ceremony ever, we were on time to get our bus (which turned out to be late anyway)
- G.V.G.W. (good luck guessing what this means )
- Somehow Arnaud always thinks of stuff like removing the "U" of Supermacs :fp
- overall : a bit unorganized, but fun !


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 14, 2012)

oh i forgot to add something to my DYK:
"joey" joey :"where?"


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 14, 2012)

DYK

-Everyone at the comp was awesome?
-Joey is sooo good at OH?
-The stopwatches and pens started disappearing as the comp progressed?
-Arnaud's accent is awesome(So is Sam's)?
-I suck at BLD?
-My judge forgot to DNF my first solve, so I had to DNF it myself after my second attempt?
-2 move cross on 11.36?
-10.17 second try...
-8.23 is my first sub 10 average on pyra?
-I nearly fell over after my 15.83?
-I couldn't be bothered to do FMC?
-I always did worse in the finals?
-I gave Kelsey a solved square-1 to solve?
-My dad and I got badly lost on the way home?


kinch2002 said:


> - Tao prevented a UK clean sweep by winning 2x2


 
What does this mean:confused:




Brest said:


> F2 U2 B2 D R2 U F' L2 R F' D2 L' B2 F L' D' B R2 B'
> 
> y x2 // inspection
> R' U2' r U R2 x' // cross
> ...


 
Thanks sooo much, I remember almost nothing of that solve before I looked at your reconstruction:tu.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Feb 14, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> DYK...
> 
> - 16/17 podiums  but still
> - I finally managed to get an official 4x4 average that wasn't shameful
> ...


 
Thanks man! I'm really going to concentrate on BLD and make it my main event. At the competition I was just using Old Pochmann corners and M2 Edges. I know BH for corners but I don't practice it at all and so I hesitate a lot and am not comfortable with it yet but hopefully I will be able to use it very soon  I know it won't make me a lot faster but hopefully it will help.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 14, 2012)

DYK

-dsheppz is crazy good at everything
-ty2andrew for letting me stay in his room 
-still no sub10 
-no one in ireland speaks irish
-tao is beast at 2x2x2
-zoe is french
-y u so awake all the time
-magic is a lot deeper than it looks
-arnaud pwns k4 now
-breakfast baps ftw
-acronyms can be hard to create
-I didn't suck so much
-ANTI SABOTAGE MODE ENGAGED


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 15, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> 15 which is why didn't have a "final" as such but we had a final with i think 10 or 11 people


Damn! That sounds really nice, really wish I'd been there.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 15, 2012)

yeah i think 4 or 5 people had left so we decided why not just let everyone be in the final. was quite a strange but fun final I came second in OH which was my goal an pyraminx i cae third which was a goal as of 3 weeks ago


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone have a video of my multibld? I'd like to see the last 2 cubes again


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 26, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Anyone have a video of my multibld? I'd like to see the last 2 cubes again


I do  Shall I send it to you or should I put it on my youtube channel?


----------

